# PCD - August 4



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

We're doing ED re-delivery of our M235i on August 4. Anyone else taking delivery the same day?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrats! I wish I was going to be there then. I don't even get to see my car in Munich til 8/16 with PCD planned for mid october


----------



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

Snareman, when in October? I have one with a first choice of oct 5.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

mazdamx594 said:


> Snareman, when in October? I have one with a first choice of oct 5.


The 15th weekend is M school and I am hoping for delivery on Friday the 14th if everything works out well with getting my car back from Europe in time


----------



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome, that sounds great! I hope it works out.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Snareman said:


> The 15th weekend is M school and I am hoping for delivery on Friday the 14th if everything works out well with getting my car back from Europe in time


Did you tell the folks at the PC that you want to combine a driving school course with your delivery? The people at the PC went above and beyond to ensure I was able to combine the driving school with my PCD. I wasn't doing a ED redelivery though so your car will have to clear customs, but you should have plenty of time.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ksuderman said:


> Did you tell the folks at the PC that you want to combine a driving school course with your delivery? The people at the PC went above and beyond to ensure I was able to combine the driving school with my PCD. I wasn't doing a ED redelivery though so your car will have to clear customs, but you should have plenty of time.


Yes, my CA told them about it and then he showed me their email and played me their voice mail about how they didn't know if they were going to be able to make those dates work together. I've heard they really try to make the dates work so I'm hoping for the best and hoping that my car makes it through customs quickly.


----------

